# Removing Flying Cow Image



## jman4690 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all, weird question...but is there any recovery that removes the pink flying cow?


----------



## barakaspeed (Mar 12, 2012)

im bugged by the same thing.. it actually looks more like a cat with a poptart body.. i see a website advertised too for killerkun.com

i tried switching from official cm9 0507 to AOKP milestone 5 and i cant gert rid of it

any help please!!!

See this site, this is the picture I'm talking about...
http://www.killerkun.com/2011/04/nyan-cat.html


----------



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

Trying to find out as well in the AOSP ROM thread if it can be removed. It's just a jpeg somewhere in there, I'm sure.


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

tinpanalley said:


> Trying to find out as well in the AOSP ROM thread if it can be removed. It's just a jpeg somewhere in there, I'm sure.


it's actually built into the kernel, so without recompiling your own kernel or finding a different one, there's no easy way to replace the boot image.


----------



## Fiercebeak (May 11, 2012)

The Nyan Cat boot splash is going to be changed to the CyanogenMod logo in the next nightly.

http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=p1c


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

and it is....GONE!!


----------

